# List your h/cap PLEASE



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

I just thought we might as well start a h/cap list...... I don't think there is one.

So what is your exact h/cap as from today?

I'll start....

6.4


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 22, 2013)

11.4 but watch this space. It'll be dropping as soon as the qualifiers start.


----------



## Joff (Feb 22, 2013)

8...


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 22, 2013)

21.7 

7 .1's since being cut to 21 - consistantly crap


----------



## JT77 (Feb 22, 2013)

7.8


----------



## bigslice (Feb 22, 2013)

11.7 and rising


----------



## GB72 (Feb 22, 2013)

18.9 at the moment. Feel a big cut coming soon though.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 22, 2013)

21.5


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 22, 2013)

8.8  


got as low as i have ever been then ran out of comps.  i dont think im playing half as good golf as i was last september.  my short game is tight so its hard to know when we get back in proper conditions. need to get my driving sorted!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 22, 2013)

we should we not put these in a proper list that people edit.  it would be a nice boost to see your name rise up the list. it should spur people on!


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 22, 2013)

18.4 from 20.9 last week. Now I need to cement that and try to get lower.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2013)

6.8


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 22, 2013)

justone  ---- 6.4
fundy  ---   6.8
JT77 ---  7.8
joff ---  8.0
garyinderry  ---  8.8
bluewolf  -- 11.4
bigslice --- 11.7
andy808  --- 18.4
GB72 ---   18.9
full_throttle  --- 21.5
g1bbo ---  21.7



edit and add


----------



## RichardC (Feb 22, 2013)

justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
bluewolf -- 11.4
bigslice --- 11.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
richardc --- 16.6 

edit and add


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 22, 2013)

justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
bluewolf -- 11.4
bigslice --- 11.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
richardc --- 16.6 
pbrown7582 --- 10.6


edit and add


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 22, 2013)

justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 JT77 --- 7.8
 joff --- 8.0
 garyinderry --- 8.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 bigslice --- 11.7
 richardc --- 16.6 
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7

 edit & add 

But at least put your name in th right place - I've corrected a couple


----------



## Wayman (Feb 22, 2013)

Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
bigslice --- 11.7
richardc --- 16.6 
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
bigslice --- 11.7
richardc --- 16.6 
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 22, 2013)

Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
richardc --- 16.6 
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2013)

Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
richardc --- 16.6 
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg----5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
richardc --- 16.6 
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
richardc --- 16.6 
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I just thought we might as well start a h/cap list...... I don't think there is one.

So what is your exact h/cap as from today?

I'll start....

6.4
		
Click to expand...


10.6


----------



## Ronnoc1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Ronnoc1980 --- 9.4
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## louise_a (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Ronnoc1980 --- 9.4
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
louise_a --- 19.4


----------



## Lump (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
Lump---7.1
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Ronnoc1980 --- 9.4
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
louise_a --- 19.4 
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## Twire (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Ronnoc1980 --- 9.4
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Twire -- 13.6
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## TheClaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Ronnoc1980 --- 9.4
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick -- 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## louise_a (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.0
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Ronnoc1980 --- 9.4
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick -- 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Louise_a --- 19.4


----------



## Joff (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## louise_a (Feb 22, 2013)

everytime I add myself, someone else does it at the same time grrrand I disappear.


----------



## DCB (Feb 22, 2013)

sorted that for you louise


----------



## DCB (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## Siren (Feb 22, 2013)

23.1 but hoping to shave another few shots off next weekend in the qualifier


----------



## Bucket92 (Feb 22, 2013)

20.5 and falling


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## Fraz (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## rikkitikk (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3 
rikkitikk --- 22.5


----------



## Fader (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3

And to add my own 8.1


----------



## One Planer (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3 
rikkitikk --- 22.5


----------



## rickg (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3 
Shiny - 26.0


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown----2.8
Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0 

All be it my New Zealand for now


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2013)

PieMan ---- 4.8
Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 22, 2013)

PieMan ---- 4.8
Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0


----------



## Shakey (Feb 22, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			PieMan ---- 4.8
Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0
		
Click to expand...

Shakey --- 28


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 22, 2013)

PieMan ---- 4.8
Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 22, 2013)

PieMan ---- 4.8
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 bladeplayer---- 7.1 
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 tsped83 --- 23.1
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny - 26.0

Upside down seems to have vanished


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			PieMan ---- 4.8
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 bladeplayer---- 7.1 
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 tsped83 --- 23.1
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny - 26.0

Upside down seems to have vanished 

Click to expand...

Was wondering where I'd gone


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --2.8
PieMan ---- 4.8
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 bladeplayer---- 7.1 
NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 tsped83 --- 23.1
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny - 26.0

There ya go buddy , was gona put it in but didnt in case you took it down yourself  welcome back


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2013)

Cheers that man :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Upsidedown --2.8
PieMan ---- 4.8
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 bladeplayer---- 7.1 
NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 tsped83 --- 23.1
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny - 26.0

There ya go buddy , was gona put it in but didnt in case you took it down yourself  welcome back 

Click to expand...

10.6 not sure how to insert it tho?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --2.8
PieMan ---- 4.8
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 bladeplayer---- 7.1 
NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 tsped83 --- 23.1
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny - 26.0

there ya go AAC


----------



## brendy (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe I am being stupid here, why have a list of handicaps? isnt that what signatures are for?


----------



## socky (Feb 22, 2013)

So if the avg handicap is 18, it seems we got a lot more players than duffers.

 Upsidedown --2.8
 PieMan ---- 4.8
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 bladeplayer---- 7.1 
NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
 ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Socky --- 17.1
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman - 20.8
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 tsped83 --- 23.1
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny - 26.0


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 22, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Upsidedown --2.8


there ya go AAC
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant, thank you from a numpty


----------



## woody69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --- 2.8
 PieMan --- 4.8
 Imurg --- 5.4
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 bladeplayer --- 7.1 
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
 ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick ---11.7
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Socky --- 17.1
 Fraz --- 18.0
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 woody69 --- 21.4
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 tsped83 --- 23.1
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0


----------



## woody69 (Feb 22, 2013)

brendy said:



			Maybe I am being stupid here, why have a list of handicaps? isnt that what signatures are for?
		
Click to expand...

Is it ironic that your signature doesn't contain a hanidcap?


----------



## bernix (Feb 22, 2013)

11.0


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --- 2.8
PieMan --- 4.8
Imurg --- 5.4
Wayman --- 5.6
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
bladeplayer --- 7.1
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick ---11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Socky --- 17.1
daveyc2k2 --- 17.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
woody69 --- 21.4
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --- 2.8
PieMan --- 4.8
Imurg --- 5.4
Wayman --- 5.6
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
bladeplayer --- 7.1
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Jimbob.Someroo --- 9.3
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick ---11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Socky --- 17.1
daveyc2k2 --- 17.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
woody69 --- 21.4
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --- 2.8
PieMan --- 4.8
Imurg --- 5.4
Wayman --- 5.6
Hobbit ---6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
bladeplayer --- 7.1
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Jimbob.Someroo --- 9.3
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick ---11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Socky --- 17.1
daveyc2k2 --- 17.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
woody69 --- 21.4
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0


----------



## needmoreclub (Feb 22, 2013)

Currently 6.1


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --- 2.8
PieMan --- 4.8
Imurg --- 5.4
Wayman --- 5.6
Hobbit ---6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
bladeplayer --- 7.1
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Jimbob.Someroo --- 9.3
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick ---11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Socky --- 17.1
daveyc2k2 --- 17.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
woody69 --- 21.4
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0


----------



## Keeno (Feb 22, 2013)

Upsidedown --- 2.8
PieMan --- 4.8
Imurg --- 5.4
Keeno --- 5.5
Wayman --- 5.6
Hobbit ---6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
bladeplayer --- 7.1
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Jimbob.Someroo --- 9.3
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick ---11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Socky --- 17.1
daveyc2k2 --- 17.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
woody69 --- 21.4
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 22, 2013)

Keeno said:



			Upsidedown --- 2.8
PieMan --- 4.8
Imurg --- 5.4
Keeno --- 5.5
Wayman --- 5.6
Hobbit ---6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
bladeplayer --- 7.1
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
Pokerjoke ---8.3
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Jimbob.Someroo --- 9.3
HawkeyeMS --- 10.0
ArnoldArmChewer --- 10.6
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick ---11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Socky --- 17.1
daveyc2k2 --- 17.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
woody69 --- 21.4
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
		
Click to expand...



No scratch golfers yet?


----------



## Fader (Feb 22, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			No scratch golfers yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope but I bet there's loads of 300+ yard drivers!


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0
JPH - 26.8


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0
JPH - 26.8


You knocked me off!


----------



## jimbo123 (Feb 22, 2013)

morning, handicap as of today 3.7
James


----------



## woody69 (Feb 22, 2013)

JPH said:



			Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0
JPH - 26.8
		
Click to expand...

Did you take a list from about 3 pages back as you seemed to have removed half a dozen people in one fail swoop!


----------



## mikeb4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
mikeb4 - 10.3
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0
JPH - 26.8


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
tsped83 --- 23.1
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0
JPH - 26.8


You knocked me off!
		
Click to expand...

What , oops how ? 

It is six in the morning here sorry , I'd put you back on but don't want to use my Luddite hands to do any more damage


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

Just post your h/cap


I can make a list at the end when we're done.


----------



## heathcliffe (Feb 22, 2013)

heathcliffe 13.6


----------



## Curls (Feb 22, 2013)

Curls 12.0


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 22, 2013)

18.0


----------



## azazel (Feb 22, 2013)

10.3


----------



## bluetoon (Feb 22, 2013)

Bluetoon = 6.1


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 22, 2013)

hmmm my name is rather low down, I better get that sorted in the 1st medal next week!!!!!!!!!!

As if I needed anymore incentive to practice, practice, practice


----------



## DavidPark (Feb 22, 2013)

6.1 - been making good progress recently.


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Just post your h/cap


I can make a list at the end when we're done.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you , well played that man


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 22, 2013)

10.5


----------



## Canfordhacker (Feb 22, 2013)

11.3


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 22, 2013)

16.8


----------



## Keeno (Feb 22, 2013)

5.5


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 22, 2013)

11.2


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy      5.1     :angry:


----------



## Slicer30 (Feb 22, 2013)

14.3


----------



## Jack991 (Feb 22, 2013)

5.6


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie 6.9


----------



## Dave1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

9.2


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Feb 22, 2013)

Airlie_Andy 16.0


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg ---- 5.4
Jack991 5.6
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9 
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
Slicer30 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Airlie_Andy 16.0 
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 22, 2013)

18.3 - can't wait for the qualifiers to start this year


----------



## SimonC (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg ---- 5.4
SimonC ---5.6 
Jack991 5.6
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9 
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
Slicer30 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Airlie_Andy 16.0 
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny - 26.0 


Currently 5.6 (lowest was 4.3) I won 2 competitions during the wet summer when we had 1 or 2 temporary greens & this made the competitions non qualifiers so I could've been back down to 4.7 :rant:


----------



## sajkox (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg ---- 5.4
SimonC ---5.6 
Jack991 5.6
Wayman -----5.6
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9 
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
Slicer30 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Airlie_Andy 16.0 
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0


----------



## Lawrence22 (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy 5.1
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 SimonC ---5.6 
Jack991 5.6
 Wayman -----5.6
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie 6.9 
NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 9.2
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 Slicer30 14.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Airlie_Andy 16.0 
Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 HickoryShaft 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0 
Lawrence22---26.1


----------



## CMAC (Feb 22, 2013)

lol, the list has changed yet again, why do the guys at the top keep getting omitted?


----------



## sajkox (Feb 22, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			lol, the list has changed yet again, why do the guys at the top keep getting omitted?
		
Click to expand...

I just copied the last available list. Expected it to be kept up to date ?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

*I'll do the list at the end*,....... just post your current h/cap

There must be (maybe?) 300 active GM'ers so plenty of time yet.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



*I'll do the list at the end*,....... just post your current h/cap

There must be (maybe?) 300 active GM'ers so plenty of time yet.
		
Click to expand...

Are you gonna do the list at the end? ...


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Feb 22, 2013)

So am I right in thinking the list will be done at the end?........


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmmm..... maybe!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 22, 2013)

2 more cards to complete and ill have my HCP...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 22, 2013)

No way... not falling for this one James!


----------



## Callum (Feb 22, 2013)

28 for me but soon I will be rampaging down to the giddy hights of 27


----------



## Lollfred (Feb 22, 2013)

18.8


----------



## woosey (Feb 22, 2013)

13.0 for me, want to be <7 at the end of this season..


----------



## mikeb4 (Feb 22, 2013)

10.3


----------



## macca64 (Feb 22, 2013)

17.8


----------



## Kurt92 (Feb 22, 2013)

Unoffically 17.2 and decreasing.


----------



## the hammer (Feb 22, 2013)

18.4


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2013)

No idea as I am not a member of a club.  But probably in the mid 20s, or high 20s if I fancy being a bandit for the day.


----------



## scratch (Feb 22, 2013)

What's the point of this list anyway?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2013)

If I had known that this list was going up this week I wouldn't have played in the Monthly Stableford and had .1 added!!!

I'm so embarrassed now at how high I am!


----------



## Yerman (Feb 22, 2013)

List your h/cap PLEASE

    MattyBoy 5.1
    Imurg ---- 5.4
    SimonC ---5.6
    Jack991 5.6
    Wayman -----5.6
    Rickg --------6.4
    justone ---- 6.4
    fundy --- 6.8
    Liverbirdie 6.9
    NWJocko --- 7.3
    JT77 --- 7.8
    Fader-----8.1
    joff --- 8.4
    garyinderry --- 8.8
    Foxholer --- 9.1
    Dave1980 9.2
    pbrown7582 --- 10.6
    bluewolf -- 11.4
    Chrisd -- 11.6
    Oddsocks -- 11.7
    bigslice --- 11.7
    MashieNiblick 11.7
    TheClaw -- 13.4
    Twire -- 13.6
    Slicer30 14.3
    DCB --- 15.5
    Gareth----15.7
    Yerman ---15.8   -and rising
    Airlie_Andy 16.0
    Whereditgo --- 16.2
    richardc --- 16.6
    Paperboy --- 16.7
    Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
    Fraz --- 18.0
    HickoryShaft 18.3
    andy808 --- 18.4
    GB72 --- 18.9
    Louise_a --- 19.4
    backwoodsman --- 20.8
    sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
    full_throttle --- 21.5
    g1bbo --- 21.7
    StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
    Shiny --- 26.0
    Lawrence22---26.1


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 22, 2013)

12.0


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok, I appear to have been binned off the list...again


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 22, 2013)

List your h/cap PLEASE

MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg ---- 5.4
SimonC ---5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman -----5.6
Tab373------6.1
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
Slicer30 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Yerman ---15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22---26.1


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 22, 2013)

scratch said:



			What's the point of this list anyway?
		
Click to expand...


TBH I think JO is just trying to find out who the golfers are, there seems to be a lot of guys on this forum pretending to be golfers:rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2013)

scratch said:



			What's the point of this list anyway?
		
Click to expand...

So you can compare the size of your with others.


----------



## TXL (Feb 22, 2013)

List your h/cap PLEASE

MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg ---- 5.4
SimonC ---5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman -----5.6
Tab373------6.1
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
TXL ---- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
Slicer30 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Yerman ---15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22---26.1


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 22, 2013)

List your h/cap PLEASE

    MattyBoy 5.1
    Imurg ---- 5.4
    SimonC ---5.6
    Jack991 5.6
    Wayman -----5.6
    Rickg --------6.4
    justone ---- 6.4
    fundy --- 6.8
    Liverbirdie 6.9
    NWJocko --- 7.3
    JT77 --- 7.8
    Fader-----8.1
    joff --- 8.4
    garyinderry --- 8.8
    Foxholer --- 9.1
    Dave1980 9.2
    pbrown7582 --- 10.6
    bluewolf -- 11.4
    Chrisd -- 11.6
    Oddsocks -- 11.7
    bigslice --- 11.7
    MashieNiblick 11.7
    TheClaw -- 13.4
    Twire -- 13.6
    Slicer30 14.3
    DCB --- 15.5
    Gareth----15.7
    Yerman ---15.8   -and rising
    Airlie_Andy 16.0
    Whereditgo --- 16.2
    richardc --- 16.6
    Paperboy --- 16.7
    Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
    Fraz --- 18.0
    Khamelion --- 18.0
    HickoryShaft 18.3
    andy808 --- 18.4
    GB72 --- 18.9
    Louise_a --- 19.4
    backwoodsman --- 20.8
    sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
    full_throttle --- 21.5
    g1bbo --- 21.7
    StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
    Shiny --- 26.0
    Lawrence22---26.1


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 22, 2013)

List your h/cap PLEASE

MattyBoy 5.1
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 SimonC ---5.6
 Jack991 5.6
 Wayman -----5.6
 Tab373------6.1
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 TXL ---- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 9.2
 Sawtooth 9.8
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 Slicer30 14.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Yerman ---15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 HickoryShaft 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22---26.1


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2013)

11.3


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 22, 2013)

scratch said:



			What's the point of this list anyway?
		
Click to expand...

I am fully expecting a comparison between those who use S&T and those who don't ...

ONLY JOKING PLEASE DON'T HURT ME!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 22, 2013)

6.1


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			No way... not falling for this one James!
		
Click to expand...

We'll just take the 12 out of your sig then ScienceBoy :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 22, 2013)

scratch said:



			What's the point of this list anyway?
		
Click to expand...

You never know with JO. He's either bored, trying to prove a point that he hasn't made yet or up to something. The intrigue is in the waiting to find out


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 22, 2013)

20.1 and falling


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2013)

List your h/cap PLEASE

MattyBoy 5.1
 Imurg ---- 5.4
 SimonC ---5.6
 Jack991 5.6
 Wayman -----5.6
 Tab373------6.1
 Rickg --------6.4
 justone ---- 6.4
 TXL ---- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader-----8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 9.2
 Sawtooth 9.8
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 bluewolf -- 11.4
 Chrisd -- 11.6
 Oddsocks -- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 TheClaw -- 13.4
 Twire -- 13.6
 Slicer30 14.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth----15.7
 Yerman ---15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 HickoryShaft 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22---26.1
HomerJSimpson -- 10.1


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 22, 2013)

Think your meant to put it in the correct place homer :clap:


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2013)

williamalex1--14.0


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 22, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You never know with JO. He's either bored, trying to prove a point that he hasn't made yet or up to something. The intrigue is in the waiting to find out 

Click to expand...

Probably all of them.


----------



## Nashy (Feb 22, 2013)

7.5


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2013)

can someone add me to the list as I have no idea how to. 10.2


----------



## thegogg (Feb 22, 2013)

15.5


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg ---- 5.4
SimonC ---5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman -----5.6
Tab373------6.1
Rickg --------6.4
justone ---- 6.4
TXL ---- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader-----8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
Sawtooth 9.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
Slicer30 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth----15.7
Yerman ---15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22---26.1


----------



## vinny613 (Feb 22, 2013)

16.2 and yes the .2 is important


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 22, 2013)

richart said:



			can someone add me to the list as I have no idea how to. 10.2
		
Click to expand...

Copy & Paste works quite well


----------



## Jungle (Feb 22, 2013)

25.9 for me.

Those in the high teens better make some room for me moving down.


----------



## JCW (Feb 22, 2013)

5, but not today in the GM Meet in the bitter cold and frozen greens , roll on the summer


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2013)

10.6


----------



## cirrus (Feb 22, 2013)

15.7 for me


----------



## Midnight (Feb 22, 2013)

19.4


----------



## cirrus (Feb 22, 2013)

rikkitikk said:



			Imurg ---- 5.4
Wayman -----5.6
justone ---- 6.4
fundy --- 6.8
NWJocko --- 7.3
JT77 --- 7.8
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf -- 11.4
Chrisd -- 11.6
Oddsocks -- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
TheClaw -- 13.4
Twire -- 13.6
DCB --- 15.5
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Fraz --- 18.0
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman - 20.8
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3 
rikkitikk --- 22.5
Cirrus....15.7
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stevelev (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy               --- 5.1
Imurg                   --- 5.4
SimonC                 --- 5.6
Jack991                 --- 5.6
Wayman                --- 5.6
Tab373                  --- 6.1
Rickg                     --- 6.4
Justone                  --- 6.4
TXL                       --- 6.7
Fundy                    --- 6.8
Liverbirdie              --- 6.9
NWJocko                --- 7.3
JT77                      --- 7.8
Fader                     --- 8.1
Joff                        --- 8.4
Garyinderry             --- 8.8
Foxholer                 --- 9.1
Dave1980               --- 9.2
Sawtooth                --- 9.8
Pbrown7582           --- 10.6
Bluewolf                 --- 11.4
Chrisd                    --- 11.6
Oddsocks               --- 11.7
Bigslice                  --- 11.7
MashieNiblick          --- 11.7
TheClaw                 --- 13.4
Twire                     --- 13.6
Slicer30                  --- 14.3
DCB                       --- 15.5
Gareth                    --- 15.7
Yerman                  --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy             --- 16.0
Whereditgo             --- 16.2
Richardc                  --- 16.6
Paperboy                 --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet   --- 17.0
Fraz                         --- 18.0
Kellfire                     --- 18.2
HickoryShaft             --- 18.3
Andy808                  --- 18.4
GB72                       --- 18.9
Louise_a                  --- 19.4
Backwoodsman         --- 20.8
Sajkox                     --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev                   --- 21.3
Full_throttle             --- 21.5
G1bbo                     --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown        --- 24.3
Shiny                      --- 26.0
Lawrence22             --- 26.1


----------



## sev112 (Feb 22, 2013)

9.5
I am guessing somer percentile analysis may be forthcoming


----------



## davidg2010uk (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Sawtooth --- 9.8
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Slicer30 --- 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Sawtooth --- 9.8
*Madadey --- 10.5*
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Slicer30 --- 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Copy & Paste works quite well 

Click to expand...

and that means in English ?


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Slicer30 --- 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
*el Bandito --- 18.4*
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1


----------



## Nashy (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
Nashy --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Slicer30 --- 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
el Bandito --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy = 18.8


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Slicer30 --- 14.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1



Far too near the bottom of this list! Still, with any luck there will be a qualifier along at some point which isn't either a) rained off b) frozen off or c) scheduled on a day that I can't play.


----------



## LIG (Feb 22, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Lig --- 14.2
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1


----------



## julsk10 (Feb 22, 2013)

LIG said:



			MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
Julsk10--- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Lig --- 14.2
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1
		
Click to expand...

Added


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2013)

20.9, but I won't take more than 18 shots.
Not played for four months & won't be playing until May at the absolute earliest. 
God knows what it'll be then!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just worked it out .



LIG said:



			MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Lig --- 14.2
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
*Slime*----20.9 (I'll take 18)
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1
		
Click to expand...


Fixed :thup:.

*Slime*.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 22, 2013)

11.8

Not for long


----------



## Sion (Feb 22, 2013)

10.0


----------



## user2009 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd stick a 28 next to my name but that's wishful thinking :lol:


----------



## big_russ (Feb 22, 2013)

14.7 and it will be down to at least 9. this year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Copy & Paste works quite well 

Click to expand...

can you use a slide rule, smarty pants


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			can you use a slide rule, smarty pants
		
Click to expand...

I have to ask why you would want to - what next? Logarithms? :lol:


----------



## beggsy (Feb 22, 2013)

9.3


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 23, 2013)

Qwerty- 8.8


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0

Updated for the lazy amongst us


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 23, 2013)

Just had a quick tot up out of curiosity. The average handicap on here at the minute is 13.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 23, 2013)

Will I go above Garyinderry if I change my name to Berty?

garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just had a quick tot up out of curiosity. The average handicap on here at the minute is 13.
		
Click to expand...

That will go up because my name hasnt appeared in it yet


----------



## user2009 (Feb 23, 2013)

Am I really the worst golfer on this forum? Ha ha


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 23, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Am I really the worst golfer on this forum? Ha ha
		
Click to expand...

You might have the highest handicap, but it does not mean you are the worst golfer, I have been to some of the forum meets........


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Am I really the worst golfer on this forum? Ha ha
		
Click to expand...

Hey don't worry about the number, there are plenty above you that play to 28   :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			You might have the highest handicap, but it does not mean you are the worst golfer, I have been to some of the forum meets........

Click to expand...

..and, I'm still to see all these long drives, except from you of course


----------



## Robobum (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## user2009 (Feb 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hey don't worry about the number, there are plenty above you that play to 28   :rofl:



Click to expand...

I think  I'm playing to 48 at the moment lol I expect my "add another" column to wiped out this year though.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 23, 2013)

22 for me


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 23, 2013)

9.8 for me


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0
Karl102 --- 16.8


----------



## bozza (Feb 23, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Bozza --- 19.3
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0
Karl102 --- 16.8
		
Click to expand...

Added myself, 19.3.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

*Corrected*

Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Wish_Hacker ---9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Bozza ---19.3
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Garesfield Ace ---22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0

Come on peeps, how hard is it to copy & paste and put your names in the correct slot


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 23, 2013)

I am wondering this myself Robin. A list has been started so just copy and paste then add yourself rather than just puttign your handicap up. We are trying to get a list here of all the forumers handicaps.


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I am wondering this myself Robin. A list has been started so just copy and paste then add yourself rather than just puttign your handicap up. We are trying to get a list here of all the forumers handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

 I have never copied and pasted in my life, so yes it is very hard. For that reason I am out.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Wish_Hacker ---9.8
Sion ---10.0
Richart ---10.2
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Bozza ---19.3
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Garesfield Ace ---22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Robin, at least one gentleman on here.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

richart said:



			I have never copied and pasted in my life, so yes it is very hard. For that reason I am out.
		
Click to expand...

With such little effort how did you ever manage to become a 10 h/cap??? 



Come on folks... add your h/cap to the 2013 list...... :thup:


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2013)

My details have fallen off the list!

Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
*Slime* --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0


Fixed .... again.

*Slime*.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
*Slime* --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0


Mine had dissappeared so added again


----------



## kid2 (Feb 23, 2013)

*14.1* as from end of last season....Nothing adjusted yet for this year though....Our qualifying comps dont start until april i dont think.


----------



## bogside84 (Feb 23, 2013)

12.7


----------



## rosecott (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
 MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Beggsy ---9.3
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Sion ---10.0
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 wrighty1874---10.6
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 McBroon ---11.8
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Lig --- 14.2
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 Big_Russ ---14.7
 rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Khamelion --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 Fish ---23.0
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0

Apologies for late reply but we seniors have to have lots of naps.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 23, 2013)

9.4 for me. As I don't want to wreck the list I'll wait for it to be amended at the end!


----------



## bluetoon (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 23, 2013)

A lady never divulges her age or her handicap amongst men...


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 23, 2013)

Whats the point in this thread?  Will someone keep the list and update it or will it be sold to Taylormade.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 23, 2013)

bluetoon said:



			Robobum --- 2.4
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8 
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
Jensen --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1 
Arenaman ---28.0
		
Click to expand...

 .


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			With such little effort how did you ever manage to become a 10 h/cap??? 

Click to expand...

  Not sure what the connection is between a sport, and being able to use a computer.  One you get out there and exert some physical energy, the other you sit on your backside. You are good on computers aren't you James ?


----------



## smange (Feb 23, 2013)

Re: List your h/cap PLEASE
Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 23, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Whats the point in this thread?  Will someone keep the list and update it or will it be sold to Taylormade.
		
Click to expand...

1.  There doesn't appear to be one.
2.  Unlikely.
3.  Who knows?


----------



## dotty001 (Feb 23, 2013)

14.9


----------



## Grogger (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably a daft question but I'm new to golf. How exactly do I get an official handicap? Do I have to be a member at a club?


----------



## Junior (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
 Upsidedown ---2.8
 Sponge --- 4.9
 MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Bluetoon --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 smange--- 8.1
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Qwerty --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Beggsy ---9.3
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Sion ---10.0
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 wrighty1874---10.6
 Junior---10.7
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 McBroon ---11.8
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Lig --- 14.2
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 Big_Russ ---14.7
 rosecott = 15.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Khamelion --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 Fish ---23.0
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1
 Arenaman ---28.0


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
 Upsidedown ---2.8
 Sponge --- 4.9
 MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Bluetoon --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 smange--- 8.1
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Qwerty --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Beggsy ---9.3
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Sion ---10.0
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 wrighty1874---10.6
 Junior---10.7
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 McBroon ---11.8
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Lig --- 14.2
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 Big_Russ ---14.7
 rosecott = 15.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Khamelion --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 Fish ---23.0
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1
 Arenaman ---28.0
 Karl102 --- 16.8


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 23, 2013)

Grogger said:



			Probably a daft question but I'm new to golf. How exactly do I get an official handicap? Do I have to be a member at a club?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you must be a member of a club and play a number of games (normally three) that are given a score.  The average score will be your handicap.

You then have to play at least three qualifying competitions a year to maintain your handicap.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 23, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes, you must be a member of a club and play a number of games (normally three) that are given a score.  The average score will be your handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite so, the handicap is based on the best adjusted (scores higher than 2 over par adjusted to 2 over par) card of the cards submitted. The handicap committee can award an initial handicap higher or lower than the adjusted card suggests if they have relevant information to vary from the adjusted card.


----------



## Shakey (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
 Upsidedown ---2.8
 Sponge --- 4.9
 MattyBoy --- 5.1
 Imurg --- 5.4
 SimonC --- 5.6
 Jack991 --- 5.6
 Wayman --- 5.6
 Tab373 --- 6.1
 Bluetoon --- 6.1
 Rickg --- 6.4
 justone --- 6.4
 TXL --- 6.7
 fundy --- 6.8
 Liverbirdie --- 6.9
 NWJocko --- 7.3
 Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
 JT77 --- 7.8
 smange--- 8.1
 Fader --- 8.1
 joff --- 8.4
 garyinderry --- 8.8
 Qwerty --- 8.8
 Foxholer --- 9.1
 Dave1980 --- 9.2
 Beggsy ---9.3
 Sawtooth --- 9.8
 Sion ---10.0
 Madadey --- 10.5
 pbrown7582 --- 10.6
 wrighty1874---10.6
 Junior---10.7
 bluewolf --- 11.4
 Chrisd --- 11.6
 Oddsocks --- 11.7
 bigslice --- 11.7
 MashieNiblick --- 11.7
 McBroon ---11.8
 TheClaw --- 13.4
 Twire --- 13.6
 Lig --- 14.2
 Slicer30 --- 14.3
 Big_Russ ---14.7
 rosecott = 15.3
 DCB --- 15.5
 Gareth --- 15.7
 Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
 Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
 Whereditgo --- 16.2
 richardc --- 16.6
 Paperboy --- 16.7
 Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
 Fraz --- 18.0
 Khamelion --- 18.0
 Kellfire --- 18.2
 HickoryShaft --- 18.3
 andy808 --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
 GB72 --- 18.9
 Louise_a --- 19.4
 backwoodsman --- 20.8
 Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
 sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
 Stevelev --- 21.3
 full_throttle --- 21.5
 g1bbo --- 21.7
 Fish ---23.0
 StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
 Shiny --- 26.0
 Lawrence22 --- 26.1
 Arenaman ---28.0
 Karl102 --- 16.8
Shakey --- 28


----------



## Midnight (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight---  19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0
Karl102 --- 16.8
Shakey --- 28


----------



## adiemel (Feb 23, 2013)

i have an unofficial handicap of 28, hope to get official one during the coming season


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 23, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Not quite so, the handicap is based on the best adjusted (scores higher than 2 over par adjusted to 2 over par) card of the cards submitted. The handicap committee can award an initial handicap higher or lower than the adjusted card suggests if they have relevant information to vary from the adjusted card.
		
Click to expand...

Just tried to keep it simple for him.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight--- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0
Shakey --- 28

I added myself last night but with the cumulative copy & paste ability I've disappeared, so re-adding myself. Bumped Karl102 up to the correct spot as well. Still waaay too far down the list though! Tried to fix that today but a blob at the 18th left me with 35 pts, comfortably within buffer but no cut 

BTW, JustOne, are you thinking of maintaining this list and keeping the thread going? Or is it just looking to find out what the spread of handicaps is?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Just tried to keep it simple for him.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. It seems that ANTHING anyone ever posts here will be picked to death!!!!!






Can't even make a h/cap list without there being some kind of hidden agenda.......


----------



## bigslice (Feb 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed. It seems that ANTHING anyone ever posts here will be picked to death!!!!!






Can't even make a h/cap list without there being some kind of hidden agenda.......   

Click to expand...

i fear the worst at least bobs list was a virtual one, and he is so old he forgets you were on it i think JO is only going to talk to folk who are worse/ sorry meant higher than him lol


----------



## daymond (Feb 23, 2013)

Here goes 16.5


----------



## Mary (Feb 24, 2013)

27.9


----------



## TXL (Feb 24, 2013)

Mary said:



			27.9
		
Click to expand...

Good to see this is going in the right direction Mary - been getting tips from Steve?


----------



## gerryd (Feb 24, 2013)

15.7


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 24, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
jimbob.someroo --- 9.3
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight--- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0
Shakey --- 28


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 24, 2013)

Re: List your h/cap PLEASE
Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
jimbob.someroo --- 9.3
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
*El Bandito --- 18.4*
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight--- 19.4
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0
Shakey --- 28


----------



## Dave3498 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm 18.0 after last h/cap review.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 24, 2013)

3.0...


----------



## wookie (Feb 24, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
jimbob.someroo --- 9.3
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
*El Bandito --- 18.4*
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight--- 19.4
wookie --- 20.0
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0
Shakey ---28.0


----------



## gjbike (Feb 24, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
jimbob.someroo --- 9.3
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
El Bandito --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight--- 19.4
wookie --- 20.0
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Arenaman ---28.0
Shakey ---28.0
Gjbike ---12.7


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 24, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
jimbob.someroo --- 9.3
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
El Bandito --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight--- 19.4
wookie --- 20.0
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Kev_off_the_tee --- 28.0
Arenaman ---28.0
Shakey ---28.0
Gjbike ---12.7

The start of the year I expect to push on and start dropping my handicap. A year of lessons and comps ahead, in comparison to no lessons and only 1 comp last year


----------



## mattdeeks (Feb 24, 2013)

21.2 for me.


----------



## bignev (Feb 24, 2013)

23.6 for me at the moment but will get better


----------



## Wayman (Feb 24, 2013)

bignev said:



			23.6 for me at the moment but will get better 

Click to expand...

What club logo is your picture?


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 24, 2013)

Robobum --- 2.4
Upsidedown ---2.8
Sponge --- 4.9
MattyBoy --- 5.1
Imurg --- 5.4
SimonC --- 5.6
Jack991 --- 5.6
Wayman --- 5.6
Tab373 --- 6.1
Bluetoon --- 6.1
Rickg --- 6.4
justone --- 6.4
TXL --- 6.7
fundy --- 6.8
Liverbirdie --- 6.9
NWJocko --- 7.3
Davidg2010uk --- 7.5
Moquillo19 --- 7.7
JT77 --- 7.8
smange--- 8.1
Fader --- 8.1
joff --- 8.4
garyinderry --- 8.8
Qwerty --- 8.8
Foxholer --- 9.1
Dave1980 --- 9.2
jimbob.someroo --- 9.3
Beggsy ---9.3
Sawtooth --- 9.8
Sion ---10.0
Madadey --- 10.5
pbrown7582 --- 10.6
wrighty1874---10.6
Junior---10.7
bluewolf --- 11.4
Chrisd --- 11.6
Oddsocks --- 11.7
bigslice --- 11.7
MashieNiblick --- 11.7
McBroon ---11.8
TheClaw --- 13.4
Twire --- 13.6
Lig --- 14.2
Slicer30 --- 14.3
Big_Russ ---14.7
rosecott = 15.3
DCB --- 15.5
Gareth --- 15.7
Yerman --- 15.8 -and rising
Airlie_Andy --- 16.0
Whereditgo --- 16.2
richardc --- 16.6
Paperboy --- 16.7
Karl102 --- 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet --- 17.0
Fraz --- 18.0
Khamelion --- 18.0
Kellfire --- 18.2
HickoryShaft --- 18.3
andy808 --- 18.4
El Bandito --- 18.4
Birchy ---18.8
GB72 --- 18.9
Louise_a --- 19.4
Midnight--- 19.4
wookie --- 20.0
backwoodsman --- 20.8
Slime --- 20.9 (Using 18.0)
sajkox --- 20.9 (unofficial)
Stevelev --- 21.3
full_throttle --- 21.5
g1bbo --- 21.7
Oxfordcomma --- 22.0
Fish ---23.0
StrangelyBrown --- 24.3
Shiny --- 26.0
Lawrence22 --- 26.1
Kev_off_the_tee --- 28.0
Arenaman ---28.0
Shakey ---28.0
Gjbike ---12.7


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting list this. Thought there would be many more cat1 golfers.


----------



## jason6r (Feb 24, 2013)

12.8 for me


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			Interesting list this. Thought there would be many more cat1 golfers.
		
Click to expand...

There's quite a few not on the list yet.....


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 24, 2013)

I suppose I do know of 2 others.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			Interesting list this. Thought there would be many more cat1 golfers.
		
Click to expand...

It's easy to talk a good game on the forum  .   h/c --14.0


----------



## daymond (Feb 24, 2013)

You've missed me! - 16.5


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 24, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			I suppose I do know of 2 others.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be shy I know you are cat 1.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 24, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed. It seems that ANTHING anyone ever posts here will be picked to death!!!!!


Can't even make a h/cap list without there being some kind of hidden agenda.......   

Click to expand...

Cant stand nit pickers!!!!


Whats an "ANTHING" ?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 24, 2013)

So far.......  (and that took ages to sort out!!!!!)

andy808 18.4
adiemel 28
Airlie_Andy 16.0
user2009 28
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
arnieboy 9.4
azazel 10.3
backwoodsman 20.8
beggsy 9.3
Bernix 11.0
Birchy 18.8
bignev 23.6 
bladeplayer 7.1
Bluetoon 6.1
bluewolf 11.4
bigslice 11.7
big_russ 14.7
bogside84 12.7
Bozza 19.3
Bucket92 20.5
Callum 28
cirrus 15.7
Chrisd 11.6
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Curls 12.0
Crow 11.3
Dave3498 18.0
Dave1980 9.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
DavidPark 6.1
Davidg2010uk 7.5
daymond 16.5
DCB 15.5
dotty001 14.9
el Bandito 18.4
Essex_Stu 20.1
Fader 8.1
Fish 23.0
Foxholer 9.1
Fraz 18.0
full_throttle 21.5
fundy 6.8
Gareth 15.7
Garesfield ACE 22.0
garyinderry 8.8
GB72 18.9
gerryd 15.7
g1bbo 21.7
Gjbike 12.7
golfcitydweller 3.0
GreiginFife 11.2
HawkeyeMS 10.0
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!!
heathcliffe 13.6
HickoryShaft 18.3
Hobbit 6.1
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Imurg 5.4
jason6r 12.8
Jack991 5.6
Jensen 16.2
Jimbo123 3.7
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
joff 8.4
JCW 5.0
JPH 26.8
JT77 7.8
Julsk10 6.7
Jungle 25.9
Junior 10.7
JustOne 6.4
Kev_off_the_tee 28.0
Kid2 14.1
Khamelion 18.0
Karl102 16.8
Kellfire 18.2
Keeno 5.5
Kurt92 17.2
Lawrence22 26.1
Liverbirdie 6.9
Lig 14.2
Lollfred 18.8
louise_a 19.4
Lump 7.1
macca64 17.8
MadAdey 10.5
Mary 27.9
MashieNiblick 11.7
MattyBoy 5.1
mattdeeks 21.2
mcbroon 11.8
Midnight  19.4
mikeb4 10.3
Moquillo19 7.7
Nashy 7.5
needmoreclub 6.1
NWJocko 7.3
Oddsocks 11.7
Oxfordcomma 22.0
Paperboy 16.7
pbrown7582 10.6
PieMan 4.8
pokerjoke 8.3
Qwerty 8.8
richardc 16.6
Rickg 6.4
Richart 10.2
rikkitikk 22.5
Robobum 2.4
rosecott 15.3
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sajkox 20.9 (unofficial)
saving_par 4.0
Sawtooth 9.8
ScienceBoy 12.0
sev112 9.5
Shakey 28
Shiny 26.0
Sydney Greenstreet 17.0
SimonC 5.6 
Siren 23.1
Sion 10.0
Slicer30 14.3
Slime 20.9
Sponge1980 4.9
smange 8.1
Socky 17.1
spawn_ukuk 12.0
Stevelev 21.3
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Stuey01 18.0
Tab373 6.1
TheClaw 13.4
thegogg 15.5
The Hammer 18.4
tsped83 23.1
Twire 13.6
TXL 6.7
Upsidedown 2.8
vinny613 16.2
Wayman 5.6
Whereditgo 16.2
williamalex1 14.0
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
woody69 21.4
woosey 13.0
wookie 20.0


----------



## rickg (Feb 24, 2013)

JustOne said:



			So far.......  (and that took ages to sort out!!!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Might have taken you ages, but you still didn't manage to do it in handicap order!!!!!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 24, 2013)

rickg said:



			Might have taken you ages, but you still didn't manage to do it in handicap order!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Or alphabetical, it got  bit tedious 






Any more for the 2013 list???


----------



## Jdb2005 (Feb 25, 2013)

15.6 for me


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Might have taken you ages, but you still didn't manage to do it in handicap order!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I prefer alphabetical, much further up the list


----------



## JustOne (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			I prefer alphabetical, much further up the list 

Click to expand...


It's currently Ralphabetical, (roughly alphabetical) 






We still have plenty of absentees from the list.........
(I didn't count how many we've got precisely... maybe 100 so far?)


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I didn't count how many we've got precisely... maybe 100 so far?
		
Click to expand...

148 to date


----------



## scratch (Feb 25, 2013)

I still don't understand the point of this list?


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Feb 25, 2013)

26.7


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorted in h/c order 

Robobum 	2.4
Upsidedown 	2.8
golfcitydweller 	3
Jimbo123 	3.7
saving_par 	4
PieMan 	4.8
Sponge1980 	4.9
JCW 	5
MattyBoy 	5.1
Imurg 	5.4
Keeno 	5.5
Jack991 	5.6
SimonC 	5.6
Wayman	5.6
Bluetoon 	6.1
DavidPark 	6.1
Hobbit 	6.1
needmoreclub 	6.1
Tab373 	6.1
JustOne 	6.4
Rickg 	6.4
Julsk10 	6.7
TXL	6.7
fundy 	6.8
Liverbirdie 	6.9
bladeplayer 	7.1
Lump 	7.1
NWJocko 	7.3
Davidg2010uk 	7.5
Nashy 	7.5
Moquillo19 	7.7
JT77 	7.8
Fader 	8.1
smange 	8.1
pokerjoke 	8.3
joff 	8.4
garyinderry 	8.8
Qwerty	8.8
Foxholer 	9.1
Dave1980	9.2
beggsy	9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 	9.3
arnieboy	9.4
Ronnoc1980 	9.4
sev112 	9.5
Sawtooth 	9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 	9.8
HawkeyeMS 	10
Sion 	10
HomerJSimpson 	10.1
Richart 	10.2
azazel 	10.3
mikeb4 	10.3
MadAdey 	10.5
ArnoldArmChewer	10.6
pbrown7582 	10.6
Junior 	10.7
Bernix 	11
GreiginFife 	11.2
Cranfordhacker 	11.3
Crow 	11.3
bluewolf 	11.4
Chrisd 	11.6
bigslice	11.7
MashieNiblick 	11.7
Oddsocks 	11.7
mcbroon 	11.8
Curls 	12
ScienceBoy 	12
spawn_ukuk 	12
bogside84	12.7
Gjbike 	12.7
jason6r 	12.8
woosey 	13
TheClaw 	13.4
heathcliffe 	13.6
Twire	13.6
williamalex1 	14
Kid2 	14.1
Lig 	14.2
Slicer30 	14.3
big_russ	14.7
dotty001 	14.9
rosecott 	15.3
DCB 	15.5
thegogg 	15.5
cirrus 	15.7
Gareth 	15.7
gerryd 	15.7
Airlie_Andy 	16
Jensen 	16.2
vinny613 	16.2
Whereditgo 	16.2
daymond 	16.5
richardc 	16.6
Paperboy 	16.7
Karl102 	16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 	17
Socky 	17.1
Kurt92 	17.2
daveyc2k2 	17.7
macca64 	17.8
Dave3498 	18
Fraz 	18
Khamelion 	18
Stuey01	18
Kellfire 	18.2
HickoryShaft 	18.3
andy808 	18.4
The Hammer 	18.4
Birchy 	18.8
Lollfred 	18.8
GB72 	18.9
Bozza 	19.3
louise_a 	19.4
Midnight 	19.4
	20
Essex_Stu 	20.1
Bucket92 	20.5
backwoodsman 	20.8
sajkox  (unofficial)	20.9
Slime 	20.9
mattdeeks 	21.2
Stevelev 	21.3
woody69 	21.4
full_throttle 	21.5
g1bbo 	21.7
Garesfield ACE 	22
Oxfordcomma 	22
rikkitikk 	22.5
Fish 	23
Siren 	23.1
tsped83	23.1
bignev 	23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!!	24
StrangelyBrown	24.3
Jungle 	25.9
Shiny 	26
Lawrence22 	26.1
chumpalot	26.7
JPH 	26.8
Mary 	27.9
adiemel	28
user2009 	28
Callum 	28
Kev_off_the_tee 	28
Shakey 	28
el Bandito 	28


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
JCW 5
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman	5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL	6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty	8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980	9.2
beggsy	9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy	9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer	10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice	11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
bogside84	12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire	13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ	14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01	18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
20
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial)	20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83	23.1
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!!	24
StrangelyBrown	24.3
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
chumpalot	26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel	28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Feb 25, 2013)

scratch said:



			I still don't understand the point of this list?  

Click to expand...

It's interesting to see where I am on the list in relation to everyone else.   It's given me some incentive to improve my game


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2013)

scratch said:



			I still don't understand the point of this list?  

Click to expand...

me either, quite a lot missing anyway


----------



## sniggy05 (Feb 25, 2013)

4.5


----------



## Bratty (Feb 25, 2013)

Updated with Sniggy05 plus me

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
JCW 5
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
20
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## daymond (Feb 25, 2013)

If everyone showed their HC on their profile there should be no need for the thread, however a reasonable analysis of those given could be made. It will probably show that most of us are rubbish


----------



## JustOne (Feb 25, 2013)

It's just good to have a record so we can see how much we improve by next year.

It's interesting to know where you stand without having to read every forum members sig.

It's a good reference for when someone DOESN'T have their h/cap in their sig.


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 25, 2013)

Im currently on 17 so you can add my name to the list if ya like


----------



## scratch (Feb 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It's just good to have a record so we can see how much we improve by next year.

It's interesting to know where you stand without having to read every forum members sig.

It's a good reference for when someone DOESN'T have their h/cap in their sig.
		
Click to expand...

The only time we need to know someone's handicap is when we play against them at forum meets. Otherwise there is always the possibility of 'golf snobbery' when reading what other people have written.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe the pro's should also identify themselves? Also good for reference, especially in the ask the experts section (wink inserted here)


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 25, 2013)

scratch said:



			The only time we need to know someone's handicap is when we play against them at forum meets. Otherwise there is always the possibility of 'golf snobbery' when reading what other people have written.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say i agree with this.  I have absolutely no interest in tracking a forum-load of peoples handicaps, I really don't care what anyone's HC is.

What next? Arranging your CDs alphabetically? :ears:


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 25, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I have to say i agree with this.  I have absolutely no interest in tracking a forum-load of peoples handicaps, I really don't care what anyone's HC is.

What next? *Arranging your CDs alphabetically?* :ears:
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't make me a bad person.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2013)

Like many others I don't get the list especially as on any given day someone somewhere will get cut/ go up 0.1 so the list would be perpetually out of date 

I'll stick with G1BBOs handicap challenge I understood the purpose of that one


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 25, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			That doesn't make me a bad person.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it does not


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Like many others I don't get the list especially as on any given day someone somewhere will get cut/ go up 0.1 so the list would be perpetually out of date 

I'll stick with G1BBOs handicap challenge I understood the purpose of that one  

Click to expand...

I have my handicap on my sig for all to see, so just can't see the point in this thread?


----------



## Hooper (Feb 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It's just good to have a record so we can see how much we improve by next year.

It's interesting to know where you stand without having to read every forum members sig.

It's a good reference for when someone DOESN'T have their h/cap in their sig.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Gibbo has this data? or did I dream it? If I dreamt it I had better spend less time on this forum.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have both now lol.

heres the handicap challenge link -

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?47536-2013-Handicap-challenge


----------



## JustOne (Feb 25, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I have my handicap on my sig for all to see, so just can't see the point in this thread?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that you're not pleased with people listing their h/caps :rofl:

The world must be such a challenging place for some


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Sorry that you're not pleased with people listing their h/caps :rofl:

The world must be such a challenging place for some 

Click to expand...

Where did i say i'm unhappy about it?

I just can'y see the point, quite a lot havn't put the handicap down, as per most don't have it on their sig either!!

So when someone wants to pull someone up for saying they drive it 300 yards, they can trawl though 300 posts to look for their handicap?


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't understand the criticism being shown to this thread. If you don't like it/agree with it/understand it, then simply don't bother reading or commenting on it!


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 25, 2013)

scratch said:



			The only time we need to know someone's handicap is when we play against them at forum meets. Otherwise there is always the possibility of 'golf snobbery' when reading what other people have written.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't like to find that people's opinions are valued less because they have a higher hcp


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 25, 2013)

I've no issue with showing anyone my max handicap. There is more to life than worrying what a group of forum users think about why your handicap has or has not changed and if someone's handicap really bothers them that much please feel free nit to take part.

This is a bit of fun which we can all look back on when we go up or down. At least I can laugh and say I can see you all from up here at 28


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2013)

As someone who has arranged forum games, it would be handy if people did put their current handicap on their signature. A link to their club is interesting to me as well, but couldn't care less what clubs there are using. Just my opinion.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

my handicap is crap and my club nearly as crap, why would I want to brag about either...

if I was a member at Blackmoor however then I would sing it from the rooftops


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 25, 2013)

Hcp is 26.4, if it doesn't come down this year I'll be gutted!


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It's just good to have a record so we can see how much we improve by next year.

It's interesting to know where you stand without having to read every forum members sig.

It's a good reference for when someone DOESN'T have their h/cap in their sig.
		
Click to expand...

It provides an incentive to me to get better. I have got Homer one place ahead of me.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 25, 2013)

richart said:



			As someone who has arranged forum games, it would be handy if people did put their current handicap on their signature. A link to their club is interesting to me as well, but couldn't care less what clubs there are using. Just my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

The first thing I did when I joined on here was to adjust my settings so that I DON'T see people's signature.
I found scrolling thru lists of *all their clubs, their choice of ball, website of home course, and philosophy of the game *made the forum well nigh unreadable!

Oh, and my handicap is 14.8 but I'm a middle aged woman so it's not going to get much better...


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

you have a sig though


----------



## craig26 (Feb 25, 2013)

24.9


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			you have a sig though 

Click to expand...

A) it's ironic
B) it's one line long, not half a page


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Feb 25, 2013)

13.3. And if I keep on like I've been playing I'll soon be at....14!


----------



## Hooker (Feb 25, 2013)

Think I prefer the ralphabetical order  updated including the people from brattys list. Evesdad craig26 jaymosafehands and someone took out the wookie!

It's a thread that has generated a huge amount of views and interest so it's a :thup: from me!

It's a bit top heavy as well there must be loads of 20 something hcp lurkers out there!

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
JCW 5
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## rickg (Feb 26, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 26, 2013)

can we get this thread as a sticky?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bump. For ease of comparing for the head to head thread


----------



## jpenno (Feb 28, 2013)

Re: List your h/cap PLEASE
Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28

Just got my first handicap today ;-)


----------



## Sheffieldhacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Newbie here  mines 6.2. Highest I've been since I was 15 haha
not the plan I had 13 years ago!!


----------



## Jdb2005 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thought I posted my handicap but never saw it on list. It's a big 15.6 for me


----------



## evahakool (Feb 28, 2013)

Late putting hc down but it's currantly 17.7 , down to 15.4 in our winter comp.' non Qualifiers' so hoping to get down to 15 when the season starts.


----------



## dougscatch (Mar 3, 2013)

Newbie also. 21.5 since end of last season. Season starts at my GC at end of March....at last!


----------



## wonga (May 1, 2013)

Re: List your h/cap PLEASE
Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## bignev (May 1, 2013)

up date on mine now 21.5


----------



## JamesR (May 1, 2013)

Re: List your h/cap PLEASE
Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## Scotty_Tom (May 1, 2013)

this time last week I was 6.6, as of Monday im 5.0 !!


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			this time last week I was 6.6, as of Monday im 5.0 !!
		
Click to expand...

I guess you didn't do that all in one go. If you did, you must have been 10 under CSS.


----------



## Bucket92 (May 1, 2013)

I'm 16.8


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 1, 2013)

I thought I put in for this I'm 15.5


----------



## Andy808 (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


Moved up a spot without noticing! Go me.


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 1, 2013)

Re: List your h/cap PLEASE
Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
SimonC 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
JDB2005 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
andy808 18.4
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## Tommo21 (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
 Upsidedown 2.8
 golfcitydweller 3
 Jimbo123 3.7
 saving_par 4
 Sniggy05 4.5
 Gil_Emott 4.7
 PieMan 4.8
 Sponge1980 4.9
 MattyBoy 5.1
 Tommo21 5.2
 Imurg 5.4
 JCW 5.4
 Keeno 5.5
 Jack991 5.6
 SimonC 5.6
 Wayman 5.6
 Bluetoon 6.1
 DavidPark 6.1
 Hobbit 6.1
 needmoreclub 6.1
 Tab373 6.1
 JustOne 6.4
 Rickg 6.5
 Julsk10 6.7
 TXL 6.7
 fundy 6.8
 Liverbirdie 6.9
 bladeplayer 7.1
 Lump 7.1
 NWJocko 7.3
 Davidg2010uk 7.5
 Nashy 7.5
 Moquillo19 7.7
 JT77 7.8
 Fader 8.1
 smange 8.1
 pokerjoke 8.3
 joff 8.4
 garyinderry 8.8
 Qwerty 8.8
 Foxholer 9.1
 Dave1980 9.2
 beggsy 9.3
 Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
 arnieboy 9.4
 Ronnoc1980 9.4
 sev112 9.5
 Sawtooth 9.8
 Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
 HawkeyeMS 10
 Sion 10
 HomerJSimpson 10.1
 Richart 10.2
 azazel 10.3
 mikeb4 10.3
 MadAdey 10.5
 ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
 pbrown7582 10.6
 Junior 10.7
 Bernix 11
 GreiginFife 11.2
 Cranfordhacker 11.3
 Crow 11.3
 bluewolf 11.4
 Chrisd 11.6
 bigslice 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 Oddsocks 11.7
 mcbroon 11.8
 Curls 12
 ScienceBoy 12
 spawn_ukuk 12
 Bratty 12.5
 bogside84 12.7
 Gjbike 12.7
 jason6r 12.8
 woosey 13
 Jaymosafehands 13.3
 TheClaw 13.4
 heathcliffe 13.6
 Twire 13.6
 williamalex1 14
 Kid2 14.1
 Lig 14.2
 Slicer30 14.3
 big_russ 14.7
 dotty001 14.9
 rosecott 15.3
 DCB 15.5
 thegogg 15.5
 cirrus 15.7
 Gareth 15.7
 gerryd 15.7
 Airlie_Andy 16
 Jensen 16.2
 vinny613 16.2
 Whereditgo 16.2
 daymond 16.5
 richardc 16.6
 Paperboy 16.7
 Karl102 16.8
 Sydney Greenstreet 17
 Socky 17.1
 Kurt92 17.2
 daveyc2k2 17.7
 macca64 17.8
 Dave3498 18
 Fraz 18
 Khamelion 18
 Stuey01 18
 Rooter 18.1
 Kellfire 18.2
 andy808 18.2
 HickoryShaft 18.3
 The Hammer 18.4
 Jpenno 18.5
 Birchy 18.8
 Lollfred 18.8
 GB72 18.9
 Bozza 19.3
 louise_a 19.4
 Midnight 19.4
 Wookie 20.0
 Essex_Stu 20.1
 Bucket92 20.5
 backwoodsman 20.8
 sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
 Slime 20.9
 mattdeeks 21.2
 Stevelev 21.3
 woody69 21.4
 full_throttle 21.5
 g1bbo 21.7
 Garesfield ACE 22
 Oxfordcomma 22
 rikkitikk 22.5
 Fish 23
 Siren 23.1
 tsped83 23.1
 Hooker 23.4
 bignev 23.6
 Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
 StrangelyBrown 24.3
 Craig26 24.9
 Wonga 25.5
 Jungle 25.9
 Shiny 26
 Lawrence22 26.1
 Evesdad 26.4
 chumpalot 26.7
 JPH 26.8
 Mary 27.9
 adiemel 28
 user2009 28
 Callum 28
 Kev_off_the_tee 28
 Shakey 28
 el Bandito 28


----------



## SimonC (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## The Sclaffer (May 1, 2013)

Currently 3.4 but  the way I'm playing at present then  I'll very shortly be gaining another shot.

I blame it all on the hollow tined greens --------- at least for now!


----------



## Scotty_Tom (May 1, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I guess you didn't do that all in one go. If you did, you must have been 10 under CSS.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, played a midweek medal, shot +3 off of 7 (6.6) was cut to 6.2, then played a medal on Saturday and shot -3 off 6 and was cut to 5.0!!


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			Nope, played a midweek medal, shot +3 off of 7 (6.6) was cut to 6.2, then played a medal on Saturday and shot -3 off 6 and was cut to 5.0!!
		
Click to expand...

Something doesn't quite add up here. Your first cut of 0.4 must have come from a nett differential of -2 (2 better than CSS). The second cut of 1.2 equates to a nett differential of -8 (8 better than CSS). If you are in England, ESR can only take you down to 5.5 and a General Play reduction which takes a Cat 2 player into Cat 1 has to be approved by the County Union. There's more to this than meets the eye.

Apart from that - great play!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Something doesn't quite add up here. Your first cut of 0.4 must have come from a nett differential of -2 (2 better than CSS). The second cut of 1.2 equates to a nett differential of -8 (8 better than CSS). If you are in England, ESR can only take you down to 5.5 and a General Play reduction which takes a Cat 2 player into Cat 1 has to be approved by the County Union. There's more to this than meets the eye.

Apart from that - great play!
		
Click to expand...

 Should it not be 6.2 minus  .3 = 5.9


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Should it not be 6.2 minus  .3 = 5.9
		
Click to expand...

He said it went from 6.2 to 5.0.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2013)

rosecott said:



			He said it went from 6.2 to 5.0.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but i asked should it not be 5.9 as he was minus  3 = .3 reduction.


----------



## nickyj4 (May 1, 2013)

Thought i'd get in on this 

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28​


----------



## dufferman (May 1, 2013)

20.9


----------



## Scotty_Tom (May 1, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Something doesn't quite add up here. Your first cut of 0.4 must have come from a nett differential of -2 (2 better than CSS). The second cut of 1.2 equates to a nett differential of -8 (8 better than CSS). If you are in England, ESR can only take you down to 5.5 and a General Play reduction which takes a Cat 2 player into Cat 1 has to be approved by the County Union. There's more to this than meets the eye.

Apart from that - great play!
		
Click to expand...

was just sent the result sheet from our secretary, Par 68, CSS 67, I had net 59.


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			was just sent the result sheet from our secretary, Par 68, CSS 67, I had net 59.
		
Click to expand...

Outstanding! And I got my maths right too!


----------



## beggsy (May 1, 2013)

Has anyone improved there handicap an also has anyone actually gone up I have just played in today's midweek stableford and shot 41 points so if CSS stays at 1 under I'm looking at a 0.8 cut which will take me to 8.6 having gone up 0.1 the week before I'm hoping it stays level to get to 8.4


----------



## cookelad (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## The Sclaffer (May 1, 2013)

So can I ask how do you enter your handicap into the official"list"? Is there some form of wizardry involved or is it a case of copying and pasting the info?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 1, 2013)

The Sclaffer said:



			copying and pasting the info?
		
Click to expand...

usualy just this .. 

OR 
 I go into reply with quote update what I want then Just delete the [/QUOTE] thingy at top & bottom


----------



## bladeplayer (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 6.8
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## kinhell (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 7.1
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Kinhell 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## The Sclaffer (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
 Upsidedown 2.8
 golfcitydweller 3
The Sclaffer 3.4
 Jimbo123 3.7
 saving_par 4
 Sniggy05 4.5
 Gil_Emott 4.7
 PieMan 4.8
 Sponge1980 4.9
 SimonC 4.9
 MattyBoy 5.1
 Tommo21 5.2
 Cookelad 5.2
 Imurg 5.4
 JCW 5.4
 Keeno 5.5
 Jack991 5.6
 Wayman 5.6
 Bluetoon 6.1
 DavidPark 6.1
 Hobbit 6.1
 needmoreclub 6.1
 Tab373 6.1
 JustOne 6.4
 Rickg 6.5
 Julsk10 6.7
 TXL 6.7
 fundy 6.8
 Liverbirdie 6.9
 bladeplayer 6.8
 Lump 7.1
 NWJocko 7.3
 Davidg2010uk 7.5
 Nashy 7.5
 Moquillo19 7.7
 JT77 7.8
 Fader 8.1
 smange 8.1
 pokerjoke 8.3
 joff 8.4
 garyinderry 8.8
 Qwerty 8.8
 Foxholer 9.1
 Dave1980 9.2
 beggsy 9.3
 Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
 arnieboy 9.4
 Ronnoc1980 9.4
 sev112 9.5
 Sawtooth 9.8
 Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
 HawkeyeMS 10
 Sion 10
 HomerJSimpson 10.1
 Richart 10.2
 azazel 10.3
 mikeb4 10.3
 MadAdey 10.5
 ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
 pbrown7582 10.6
 Junior 10.7
 Bernix 11
 GreiginFife 11.2
 Cranfordhacker 11.3
 Crow 11.3
 bluewolf 11.4
 Chrisd 11.6
 bigslice 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 Oddsocks 11.7
 mcbroon 11.8
 Curls 12
 ScienceBoy 12
 spawn_ukuk 12
 Bratty 12.5
 bogside84 12.7
 Gjbike 12.7
 jason6r 12.8
 woosey 13
 Jaymosafehands 13.3
 TheClaw 13.4
 heathcliffe 13.6
 Twire 13.6
 williamalex1 14
 Kid2 14.1
 Lig 14.2
 Slicer30 14.3
 big_russ 14.7
 dotty001 14.9
 rosecott 15.3
 nickyj4 15.4
 DCB 15.5
 thegogg 15.5
 cirrus 15.7
 Gareth 15.7
 gerryd 15.7
 Airlie_Andy 16
 Jensen 16.2
 vinny613 16.2
 Whereditgo 16.2
 daymond 16.5
 richardc 16.6
 Paperboy 16.7
 Karl102 16.8
 Sydney Greenstreet 17
 Socky 17.1
 Kurt92 17.2
 daveyc2k2 17.7
 macca64 17.8
 Dave3498 18
 Fraz 18
 Khamelion 18
 Stuey01 18
 Rooter 18.1
 Kellfire 18.2
 andy808 18.2
 HickoryShaft 18.3
 The Hammer 18.4
 Jpenno 18.5
 Birchy 18.8
 Lollfred 18.8
 GB72 18.9
 Bozza 19.3
 louise_a 19.4
 Midnight 19.4
 Wookie 20.0
 Essex_Stu 20.1
 Bucket92 20.5
 backwoodsman 20.8
 sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
 Slime 20.9
 mattdeeks 21.2
 Stevelev 21.3
 woody69 21.4
 full_throttle 21.5
 g1bbo 21.7
 Garesfield ACE 22
 Oxfordcomma 22
 rikkitikk 22.5
 Fish 23
 Siren 23.1
 tsped83 23.1
 Hooker 23.4
 bignev 23.6
 Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
 StrangelyBrown 24.3
 Craig26 24.9
 Wonga 25.5
 Jungle 25.9
 Shiny 26
 Lawrence22 26.1
 Evesdad 26.4
 chumpalot 26.7
 JPH 26.8
 Mary 27.9
 adiemel 28
 user2009 28
 Callum 28
 Kev_off_the_tee 28
 Shakey 28
 el Bandito 28


----------



## MendieGK (May 1, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
The Sclaffer 3.4
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MendieGK 5.0
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Rickg 6.5
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 6.8
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28​


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2013)

dufferman said:



			20.9 

Click to expand...



You and GolfShot just cooked that up between you.


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
The Sclaffer 3.4
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MendieGK 5.0
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Rickg 5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
Hobbit 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 6.8
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
The Sclaffer 3.4
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MendieGK 5.0
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Hobbit 5.3
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Rickg 5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 6.8
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2013)

Have you had a good round Hobbit?


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Have you had a good round Hobbit? 

Click to expand...

A sneaky +6 in a par comp got me to 5.2 but I gave one back a couple of weeks ago. Medal today - hoping...


----------



## grumpyjock (May 4, 2013)

Have now been upt to 24 or 23.7.
Inactive this year but need to put some cards in and get reevaluated.


----------



## daymond (May 4, 2013)

16.5 for me. Goodness knows how I add this to the list!


----------



## daymond (May 4, 2013)

Ah. I see it's been done for me.


----------



## Siren (May 4, 2013)

19.8


----------



## Jws63 (May 4, 2013)

11.6,hopefully down but who really knows ?


----------



## davie24 (May 4, 2013)

12 however,after today you would think I had never looked at a club before,let alone held one.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2013)

After 2 medals and 2 continous cuts, I firmly came back to earth yesterday with a horrendous round which saw me take 7 off off the tee on our 2nd par 3 200yd hole!  After that so early in the round my head went and I went into meltdown. 

Can't cut & paste as only on phone still so I'm now 22.3


----------



## grumpyjock (May 5, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
The Sclaffer 3.4
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MendieGK 5.0
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Hobbit 5.3
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Rickg 5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 6.8
Lump 7.1
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Grumpyjock 23.7
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28
		
Click to expand...

think this is done?


----------



## RobRob (May 5, 2013)

grumpyjock said:



			think this is done?
		
Click to expand...

15.9


----------



## Scazza (May 5, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
The Sclaffer 3.4
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MendieGK 5.0
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Hobbit 5.3
Imurg 5.4
JCW 5.4
Keeno 5.5
Rickg 5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 6.8
Lump 7.1
Scazza 7.3
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 5, 2013)

grumpyjock said:



			think this is done?
		
Click to expand...

28. As me mum always reminds me, i'l be late for me own funeral.:thup:


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2013)

Robobum 2.4
Upsidedown 2.8
golfcitydweller 3
The Sclaffer 3.4
Jimbo123 3.7
saving_par 4
Sniggy05 4.5
Gil_Emott 4.7
PieMan 4.8
Sponge1980 4.9
SimonC 4.9
MendieGK 5.0
MattyBoy 5.1
Tommo21 5.2
Cookelad 5.2
Hobbit 5.3
JCW 5.4
Imurg 5.5
Keeno 5.5
Rickg 5.6
Jack991 5.6
Wayman 5.6
Bluetoon 6.1
DavidPark 6.1
needmoreclub 6.1
Tab373 6.1
JustOne 6.4
Julsk10 6.7
TXL 6.7
fundy 6.8
Liverbirdie 6.9
bladeplayer 6.8
Lump 7.1
Scazza 7.3
NWJocko 7.3
Davidg2010uk 7.5
Nashy 7.5
Moquillo19 7.7
JT77 7.8
Fader 8.1
smange 8.1
pokerjoke 8.3
joff 8.4
garyinderry 8.8
Qwerty 8.8
Foxholer 9.1
Dave1980 9.2
beggsy 9.3
Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
arnieboy 9.4
Ronnoc1980 9.4
sev112 9.5
Sawtooth 9.8
Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
HawkeyeMS 10
Sion 10
HomerJSimpson 10.1
Richart 10.2
azazel 10.3
mikeb4 10.3
MadAdey 10.5
ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
pbrown7582 10.6
Junior 10.7
Bernix 11
GreiginFife 11.2
Cranfordhacker 11.3
Crow 11.3
bluewolf 11.4
Chrisd 11.6
bigslice 11.7
MashieNiblick 11.7
Oddsocks 11.7
mcbroon 11.8
Curls 12
ScienceBoy 12
spawn_ukuk 12
Bratty 12.5
bogside84 12.7
Gjbike 12.7
jason6r 12.8
woosey 13
Jaymosafehands 13.3
TheClaw 13.4
heathcliffe 13.6
Twire 13.6
williamalex1 14
Kid2 14.1
Lig 14.2
Slicer30 14.3
big_russ 14.7
dotty001 14.9
rosecott 15.3
nickyj4 15.4
DCB 15.5
thegogg 15.5
cirrus 15.7
Gareth 15.7
gerryd 15.7
Airlie_Andy 16
Jensen 16.2
vinny613 16.2
Whereditgo 16.2
daymond 16.5
richardc 16.6
Paperboy 16.7
Karl102 16.8
Sydney Greenstreet 17
Socky 17.1
Kurt92 17.2
daveyc2k2 17.7
macca64 17.8
Dave3498 18
Fraz 18
Khamelion 18
Stuey01 18
Rooter 18.1
Kellfire 18.2
andy808 18.2
HickoryShaft 18.3
The Hammer 18.4
Jpenno 18.5
Birchy 18.8
Lollfred 18.8
GB72 18.9
PhiltheFragger 19
Bozza 19.3
louise_a 19.4
Midnight 19.4
Wookie 20.0
Essex_Stu 20.1
Bucket92 20.5
backwoodsman 20.8
sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
Slime 20.9
mattdeeks 21.2
Stevelev 21.3
woody69 21.4
full_throttle 21.5
g1bbo 21.7
Garesfield ACE 22
Oxfordcomma 22
rikkitikk 22.5
Fish 23
Siren 23.1
tsped83 23.1
Hooker 23.4
bignev 23.6
Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
StrangelyBrown 24.3
Craig26 24.9
Wonga 25.5
Jungle 25.9
Shiny 26
Lawrence22 26.1
Evesdad 26.4
chumpalot 26.7
JPH 26.8
Mary 27.9
adiemel 28
user2009 28
Callum 28
Kev_off_the_tee 28
Shakey 28
el Bandito 28


----------



## matriga (May 5, 2013)

7.5 !


----------



## short off the tee (May 5, 2013)

hi


my handicap is 23.2

short off the tee


----------



## matriga (May 5, 2013)

sorry 7,3 actually!


----------



## diesel75 (May 5, 2013)

5.2 for me


----------



## Blocker (May 6, 2013)

5.5 but a good round today means a short vist to Cat 1 may be on the cards


----------

